# Anyone in San Jose, CA?



## Endlessness (May 27, 2013)

I was wondering if there was any girl my age (25-30) in San Jose, CA that is also looking for a friend and would like to chat online at first, and eventually meet up?

I'd like to make a real friend that understands me and won't judge me because it's harder for me to do normal stuff like go to the cinema and the restaurant (although I do it anyway, I just don't enjoy it at all because of all the nervous nausea ). I keep thinking that if I befriend someone else that has SA, we could eventually help each other overcome some of the obstacles.

Here's a little info about myself :

I'm an odd (but hopefully interesting) mix of an artistic mind and a geek girl. I love video games, books, writing, animals, tech, science, crafting. I love to laugh and have a good time. I don't have any kids and I don't want any, I'm married and I'm an atheist. It's very hard to offend me (years of playing video games online with a bunch of boys does that to you ), and it's very easy to make me laugh!

So if you think we could become friends, please PM me or reply here and I'll PM you


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Well I'm in the East Bay and I'm 21 so I guess that doesn't fit the bill.


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have family in San Jose, but I don't live there. By the way I like the Flea Market there, it's huge.


----------



## Endlessness (May 27, 2013)

BelowtheCurrent said:


> Well I'm in the East Bay and I'm 21 so I guess that doesn't fit the bill.


Honestly I only said 25-30 because I assumed younger people don't want to hang out with an old fart like me  But I keep thinking I'm 23, not sure what that means >_>

In any case, I'd love to chat with you if you don't mind me being 28  PM me!


----------



## Endlessness (May 27, 2013)

Andres124 said:


> I have family in San Jose, but I don't live there. By the way I like the Flea Market there, it's huge.


I actually didn't even know there was a Flea Market here haha. I've been living hear for a year and a half, and I'm awful at discovering new area (shocking right?)

I should take a look!


----------



## jjbnum3 (Nov 12, 2003)

Endlessness said:


> I actually didn't even know there was a Flea Market here haha. I've been living hear for a year and a half, and I'm awful at discovering new area (shocking right?)
> 
> I should take a look!


Hi Endlessness

As San Jose is a huge City.I'm sure you will find some SAS people in that area.

Also I use to live in Redwood City.And liked going to the Flea Markets and yard sales around the Bay Area.
The big one on Berryessa Rd. I did not care for much.As I like the smaller Flea Markets in the area and like buying used items.Not sure what you are looking for.But you have lots of time to hit them all up sooner or latter.

Now the one at the Capitol Flea Market/Drive In was my favorite.And use to be open of Thursday too,still might be.

Also not to far from SJ.Are some nice College FM held once a month.

De Anza College Flea Market--Cupertino (This one and the one at the drive in were my favorites)
1st Sat of the month
Football College Flea Market--Los Altos Hills
Ohlone College Super Flea Market--Fremont

Now this is over 10 years ago.Since then I have moved 3 times.
Got married,have a family now and I'm were back living in Auburn,Ca.


----------

